# Lost Vape Drone Bf Dna166



## VapeSnow



Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 9


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

ok, now this is what i'm after! any news on release date?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The Newby

Nice!!!!!

Sent from my SM-J320FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Attie

It's about time, looks good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian

Well, there goes my savings. I will just have to vape my tears after buying this. 

One thing I notice is that the batteries appear to both be positive up (like in parallel boxes)... unless theyve either cocked up the teaser pics, or uneccessarily have a wire/bridge fitted to connect the positive of one battery to negative of the other. Parallel boxes cant achieve 166watts.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## daniel craig

Sexy AF  great find @VapeSnow

Sent from my SM-N930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Polar

Ah man, this is going on the must have list! Who's going to break it to the girl friend?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Maxxis

Bottom fed Goon LP on there and you have a really great combo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## incredible_hullk

Polar said:


> Ah man, this is going on the must have list! Who's going to break it to the girl friend?



@Polar gf's are easy..wait till it becomes wife and non vaper...trouble

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Cespian said:


> Well, there goes my savings. I will just have to vape my tears after buying this.
> 
> One thing I notice is that the batteries appear to both be positive up (like in parallel boxes)... unless theyve either cocked up the teaser pics, or uneccessarily have a wire/bridge fitted to connect the positive of one battery to negative of the other. Parallel boxes cant achieve 166watts.



you're right it does look to be parallel. 

It can pull enough current from a parallel setup to deliver 166W. But its vastly less efficient. Series with stepdown would yield far greater battery life. Honestly if they used something more like a PWM instead of a DNA250D it could push out far more than 166W in series. 

I can live with 166W, but at the end of the day mores better, I'm currently vaping at 240W on my Maxo. 

A squonking 30mm temple would be a thing to behold.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver

Thanks @VapeSnow 
This looks very interesting

Good looking dual battery regulated squonker 
I like it

I wonder what the juice capacity will be in that bottle


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Silver said:


> Thanks @VapeSnow
> This looks very interesting
> 
> Good looking dual battery regulated squonker
> I like it
> 
> I wonder what the juice capacity will be in that bottle



If its the same as the Therion BF (which it looks to be) 11ml

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## OPium46

Damn that's a nice looking piece of hardware.


----------



## kev mac

n0ugh7_zw said:


> you're right it does look to be parallel.
> 
> It can pull enough current from a parallel setup to deliver 166W. But its vastly less efficient. Series with stepdown would yield far greater battery life. Honestly if they used something more like a PWM instead of a DNA250D it could push out far more than 166W in series.
> 
> I can live with 166W, but at the end of the day mores better, I'm currently vaping at 240W on my Maxo.
> 
> A squonking 30mm temple would be a thing to behold.


 Wow 240 watts! That's so Spinal Tap! I have a Maxo but never got passed 100w.You are the first I've seen on the forum with one so I wonder what your thoughts on it are. It is a big mod but what gets me is the user preheat option.So useful in the advanced builds age we're in.In fact I just bought the Solo v2 as it has the feature in a more "compact"size. I don't get why other manufacturers (other than Sx,or DNA mods)fail to jump onboard with this feature.
@"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

kev mac said:


> Wow 240 watts! That's so Spinal Tap! I have a Maxo but never got passed 100w.You are the first I've seen on the forum with one so I wonder what your thoughts on it are. It is a big mod but what gets me is the user preheat option.So useful in the advanced builds age we're in.In fact I just bought the Solo v2 as it has the feature in a more "compact"size. I don't get why other manufacturers (other than Sx,or DNA mods)fail to jump onboard with this feature.
> @"




Ye i love it, considering what it is, i think its pretty compact. 

I think the SX mods can do preheating, and the joyetech/wismec mods can be flashed with Arictic Fox, and then you have really fine grained control over the preheat curve.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

lol this made me strip down my Dripbox 160W (I was dumb i left it with juice in it, and it got everywhere, because it fell on its side for a week) put a fresh build on my frankenatty (Baal V3 deck + Alliance V2 Sleeve + Petri V1 Chuff + Hastur BF Pin) and modded a heatsink to be BF. Got a dual spaced 4 wrap N80 3MM ID build in it, 0.16 ohms running at 115W.





High wattage squonking is just so good. Just a pity its a niche, within a niche. 

Hopefully this Lost Vape Drone will go some way to changing that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

n0ugh7_zw said:


> lol this made me strip down my Dripbox 160W (I was dumb i left it with juice in it, and it got everywhere, because it fell on its side for a week) put a fresh build on my frankenatty (Baal V3 deck + Alliance V2 Sleeve + Petri V1 Chuff + Hastur BF Pin) and modded a heatsink to be BF. Got a dual spaced 4 wrap N80 3MM ID build in it, 0.16 ohms running at 115W.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83270
> 
> 
> High wattage squonking is just so good. Just a pity its a niche, within a niche.
> 
> Hopefully this Lost Vape Drone will go some way to changing that!



so right...nowadays like my sqounking on normal 0.2 to 0.3 builds just cos i like the ease when im moving around.

its moving from a niche to a practical approach for drippers on the go


----------



## Petrus

This mod will look awesome with the LP GOON on top.


----------



## incredible_hullk

however...my pet hate...bottles guys bottles...my biggest sqounk ocd fear is having an awesome mod and bottles break

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

incredible_hullk said:


> however...my pet hate...bottles guys bottles...my biggest sqounk ocd fear is having an awesome mod and bottles break



I vape 25-30ml a day (lots of squeezing), and have been squonking for a reasonably long time. I've only had a bottle fail on me once, because i was squonking like a fool and using my nail to press the bottle.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kev mac

n0ugh7_zw said:


> lol this made me strip down my Dripbox 160W (I was dumb i left it with juice in it, and it got everywhere, because it fell on its side for a week) put a fresh build on my frankenatty (Baal V3 deck + Alliance V2 Sleeve + Petri V1 Chuff + Hastur BF Pin) and modded a heatsink to be BF. Got a dual spaced 4 wrap N80 3MM ID build in it, 0.16 ohms running at 115W.
> 
> 
> View attachment 83270
> 
> 
> High wattage squonking is just so good. Just a pity its a niche, within a niche.
> 
> Hopefully this Lost Vape Drone will go some way to changing that!


What %s are you running with bf? With my limited bf experience I had a slight bit of difficulty with a 80%-20%,seemed the last quarter bottle was harder to squonk.


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

kev mac said:


> What %s are you running with bf? With my limited bf experience I had a slight bit of difficulty with a 80%-20%,seemed the last quarter bottle was harder to squonk.



I've run 80:20 and higher before, todays just was 60:40 though. To be honest, I think my take on squonkers might be a bit unique. See i started with a dripbox V1 and thats the kinda bottle i'm used to, softer than a lot of the other bottles. Also i've found the dripbox is a bit more generous with the flow on the 510 than some other mods.

It's a bit of a screw up, because other bottles from other mods, take a long time for me to get used to. For example I know with dripbox i squeeze about 5mm (10mm when its getting empty, gradually increasing the depth of the squeeze has become so natural) into the bottle, and hold it for 2-3 seconds for the cotton to suck up what it can, and then let go for the excess juice to go back down. thats it done, no multiple squonks, nothing like that... with some other mods with other bottles that just ain't the case. The therion bottle (looks identical to the drone bottle) is a good case in point it's need a much stiffer squeeze than i'm used to, so i often end up under-squonking.

My one criticism of the drone, would be that you have to stick your finger in a hole to squonk it, i prefer the dripbox way of wrapping a finger around, for me its more comfortable, and i believe less likely to result in finger nail to bottle contact.

Whereas REO guys i suspect will prefer it, because it's what they're used to. Not saying thats wrong or anything, just an observation.

That said i'm still definitely going to get a drone 

Also has to be said, anyone using the dripbox v1, v2 or 160W with the stock atty, is really wasting their time. Chucking something like a Velocity V2 or a Hastur V2 on it, is where its at, the difference in performance is huge. Also when you get into it, you'd be surprised how easy it is, to make certain atties BF (case in point, the goon can be BF's with the 510 pin from a aspire quadflex, or the hobo v3 pin can BF the el diable baal v3, etc...)

*Edit* just seen, i really hope the tube is easy to pop on and off the Drone, because for myself I'd hate to leave the tube just dangling in there while I refill, i can see that turning into a mess.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac

n0ugh7_zw said:


> I've run 80:20 and higher before, todays just was 60:40 though. To be honest, I think my take on squonkers might be a bit unique. See i started with a dripbox V1 and thats the kinda bottle i'm used to, softer than a lot of the other bottles. Also i've found the dripbox is a bit more generous with the flow on the 510 than some other mods.
> 
> It's a bit of a screw up, because other bottles from other mods, take a long time for me to get used to. For example I know with dripbox i squeeze about 5mm (10mm when its getting empty, gradually increasing the depth of the squeeze has become so natural) into the bottle, and hold it for 2-3 seconds for the cotton to suck up what it can, and then let go for the excess juice to go back down. thats it done, no multiple squonks, nothing like that... with some other mods with other bottles that just ain't the case. The therion bottle (looks identical to the drone bottle) is a good case in point it's need a much stiffer squeeze than i'm used to, so i often end up under-squonking.
> 
> My one criticism of the drone, would be that you have to stick your finger in a hole to squonk it, i prefer the dripbox way of wrapping a finger around, for me its more comfortable, and i believe less likely to result in finger nail to bottle contact.
> 
> Whereas REO guys i suspect will prefer it, because it's what they're used to. Not saying thats wrong or anything, just an observation.
> 
> That said i'm still definitely going to get a drone
> 
> Also has to be said, anyone using the dripbox v1, v2 or 160W with the stock atty, is really wasting their time. Chucking something like a Velocity V2 or a Hastur V2 on it, is where its at, the difference in performance is huge. Also when you get into it, you'd be surprised how easy it is, to make certain atties BF (case in point, the goon can be BF's with the 510 pin from a aspire quadflex, or the hobo v3 pin can BF the el diable baal v3, etc...)
> 
> *Edit* just seen, i really hope the tube is easy to pop on and off the Drone, because for myself I'd hate to leave the tube just dangling in there while I refill, i can see that turning into a mess.


@"n0ugh7_zw thanks for the info, I tried squonking with my older Reo Grand and it just didn't do it for me (sorry Reonauts).But now with many more choices in squonking ie higher power,dual batteries and so on it could be a logical step as I love dripping but have less patience with it and it is difficult for vapeing on the go..


----------



## chriscarey70

Omg when is this beauty available ?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

possible indicative price? http://www.vapegeek.co.uk/Drone-BF-Squonker-DNA166-188.htm 129 pounds?

and a new pic...




Still not so convinced about the bottle placement... I'm a rightie and i like using the inside of my right ring finger to squeeze (i almost always thumb my fire butons). having to jiggle the mod around and jam a digit in the slot might get tiresome.

maybe, they'll sell right and left handed versions

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## n0ugh7_zw



Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

ok, seen some things i like... 


separated battery and bottle compartments
centered 510 with up to 40mm atties with no overhang
easy and clean bottle installation

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pixstar

n0ugh7_zw said:


> ok, seen some things i like...
> 
> 
> separated battery and bottle compartments
> centered 510 with up to 40mm atties with no overhang
> easy and clean bottle installation


Build quality looks good! 510 in the centre is a winner...fits up to 40mm! It's BIG, but that's probably just me, I prefer smaller mods. Looks very good!


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

Pixstar said:


> Build quality looks good! 510 in the centre is a winner...fits up to 40mm! It's BIG, but that's probably just me, I prefer smaller mods. Looks very good!



the other side to it.... is that 167W is kinda low if you're running a 30mm RDA on there. but for 22-25mm its golden

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk

Now the million $$ question...which of our suppliers are bringing it


----------



## Cespian

incredible_hullk said:


> Now the million $$ question...which of our suppliers are bringing it



Kimbo has a pending group buy in the Supporting Vendors section

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cor

ile sell a liver bids now open lol


----------

